# Some Metal Suggestions



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

For those who haven't tried a lot of metal, there's some musically really good stuff out there. A good 'fusion' of classical and metal is Epica's "The Classical Conspiracy", specifically CD 1. Some great interpretations in there from Dvorak to Prokofiev.

And for something more extreme... Melodic Death Metal with one of my all time favorite transitions (at around 2:53 or so).


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

And one more... A great Celtic riff to it once it gets going...

Resurrection by Celtic Legacy


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Great thread 

There's lots of really really great metal out there, here's a classic I love:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Definitely enjoy that one...

Here's a recent catchy one I enjoy (I like Sabaton a lot):


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

And from a simple blood pumper like the last one to something more interesting musically... Therion has a lot of really good stuff (symphonic metal with more operatic vocals in some cases):

This is a more straightforward one:





This is one of my favorites:
At around 6:15 or so it becomes epic. And then at 7:43 or so it kicks it up a notch higher.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a big prog and technical metal fan.

Not a fan of symphonic metal, though. To me, is sounds pretty much like power metal with symphonic sounding keys added.

I once started a kind of similar thread quite a while ago, and it did not go over too well.

http://www.talkclassical.com/30877-dispelling-sime-metal-misconceptions.html?highlight=metal

I got responses like this one, "If metal needs to pretend to be something it's not in the form of these pseudo-"avant-garde" bands, you really don't like metal."

And. "The notion that you aren't really a fan of a genre when you can only tolerate it when it strays so far from its standards and ideals that it's no longer recognizable - doesn't seem like just a random opinion to me, honestly."

"dressed up in half-assed genre fusions."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like all kinds of metal (I think...) Newly discovered for me are: Fleshgod Apocalypse, Triptykon, Gojira, Destroyer 666, Ihsahn...I find new bands all the time. Hope Ihsahn is up for best metal award in Norway, the new album is very diverse \m/


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2016)

Ooh, I like *Fleshgod Apocalypse*, too. Of course, old masters such as *Morbid Angel* are still good, as well as bands they've influenced, especially *Mithras*. For extreme technicality, I like *Cryptopsy* and *Decrepit Birth*. I do wish all extreme/death metal bands were instrumental, as I find it hard to take the guttural voice and often gruesome lyrics seriously! In the technical thrash realm, I'm a big *Coroner* fan. And for some metal-jazz fusion, I like *Animals as Leaders*, who _are_ an instrumental band!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

And here's a song that over time I realized just what an odd beast it is. My favorite 'vampire' song ever, but it doesn't follow any sort of traditional song structure in that there's no chorus. There's a part that sounds like it should be a chorus, and it always felt like I wanted to hear it again in the song but it never really clicked with me what was odd until a year or so after I'd first heard it. I think the end goes on just a touch too long, but otherwise I love it.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Another good one. Musically interesting to me at least in how it takes the simple starting theme (which I can use as a ringtone and have people really like it) and layers on more instruments until it's a true metal riff. Plus, the lyrics for Insomnium are usually pretty smart.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Savatage is awesome. Ozzy, Metallica, Dream Theater, Pantera, Queensryche, Scorpions, Megadeth, Yngwie Malmsteen, and etc.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Robert Gamble said:


> Another good one. Musically interesting to me at least in how it takes the simple starting theme (which I can use as a ringtone and have people really like it) and layers on more instruments until it's a true metal riff. Plus, the lyrics for Insomnium are usually pretty smart.


Part of the intro reminded me of this sweet song


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

This is a great band, a more cleaner sounding song. It's beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Ugh... yeah... I'm sort of an elitist in that regard... but I have a taste that greatly differs from that of the stereotypical trve kvlt elitist...

*Ocrilim*






*Krallice* (avoid the first, self-tilted album at all costs)

Newer chamber-music-esque stuff (yes, the album is named after Giacinto Scelsi's "Ygghur": 




Earlier stuff: https://krallice.bandcamp.com/track/iiiiiiii
https://krallice.bandcamp.com/track/the-clearing
https://krallice.bandcamp.com/track/monolith-of-possession

*Dysrhythmia* (in terms of timbre/instrumentation, they are really the best)






https://profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/track/severed-and-whole
https://profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/track/when-whens-end

And good ol' *Gorguts* of course...


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

^ Gorguts are really good, I've got a few of their albums


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

neoshredder said:


> Savatage is awesome. Ozzy, Metallica, Dream Theater, Pantera, Queensryche, Scorpions, Megadeth, Yngwie Malmsteen, and etc.


Queensryche is what got me into metal... For a long time, it was the only metal I listened to though. Until I met a friend who loved different kinds of metal and he convinced me to branch out...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This is pretty amazing  Vektor with Terminal Redux


----------

